# TSR 2



## Hakenkreuz (Nov 26, 2007)

Why was the phenomenal TSR(Tactical strike reconnsissance) 2 cancelled. Short sighted politicians, Money or frightened outside parties ?


----------



## SoD Stitch (Nov 26, 2007)

Hakenkreuz said:


> Why was the phenomenal TSR(Tactical strike reconnsissance) 2 cancelled. Short sighted politicians, Money or frightened outside parties ?



All of the above . . . . 

Probably mostly the first one. There's a thread around here somewhere about it; I'll try dredge it up for you . . . .

Found it; go here:

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/post-war/tsr2-greatest-plane-never-built-547.html


----------



## HoHun (Nov 26, 2007)

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/mo...masterable-technology-mismanagement-8620.html


----------

